# Is the Viking value for money? Or cheap rubbish



## rhys (9 Feb 2010)

The viking bikes seem pretty cheap to me, so are they good value for money or rather just cheap and cheerful rubbish??


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Feb 2010)

I think it's generally safe to assume that with bikes as with most things you tend to get what you pay for. Cheap bikes are crap. No fun to ride and quick to go wrong. If you want a good cheap bike, 2nd hand is your only option - but you have to know (or know someone who knows) what you're looking at.


----------



## Vikeonabike (10 Feb 2010)

I think I am generally good value for money....excellent quality.....all in all a top bloke!
As for these new bikes named after me I think you pay for what you get!


----------



## Globalti (10 Feb 2010)

Do you do looting and pillaging? We have a neighbour we'd like to sort out.


----------



## Crankarm (10 Feb 2010)

rhys said:


> The viking bikes seem pretty cheap to me, so are they good value for money or rather just cheap and cheerful rubbish??



Crap, avoid.


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Feb 2010)

Globalti said:


> Do you do looting and pillaging?



I believe he works for the Met Police ... so that would be a yes 

Simon


----------



## jasonmccullum (10 Feb 2010)

i bought one last year.. had it 3 months and had to replace the Bottom bracket, the brakes and the wheels ( had a pad failure that badly damaged the wheels). I paid £170 for one.. thought it was ok at the time.....

i since have bought a giant defy 3 and the difference is unbelivable. If you can afford something better get it... if not a viking is better than no bike at all!!!!!


----------



## HJ (10 Feb 2010)

It is definitely in BSO country, a waste of money. The sad thing is the people most tempted to buy these things can't afford to waste money in the first place. If money is short go second hand, look for a local bike recycling scheme.


----------



## rhys (11 Feb 2010)

well just bought a viking torino! i guess time will tell how good it actually is, thanks for your advice guys


----------



## rhys (11 Feb 2010)

i know what your saying hj, only intend to use for the next few months untill i pass into the royal navy, might be hard to sell it on if not, then it wont be too big a loss just letting it live in my garage when i leave, but thanks for your opinion anyways


----------



## HJ (11 Feb 2010)

I know someone who had one years ago, it only lasted him a few months, just take aboard with you, then drop it off the arse end when you are well out to sea...


----------



## MLC (11 Feb 2010)

I was in a similar position I bought a Mercurio Alloy BSO for £199. I didn't know if I would get cycling bug or not so did not want to spend the money knew naff all about bikes so didn't want to go second hand. Yes it was and is still crap, cheap, vibey and quite uncomfortable compared to a £ 600 bike having said all that it has done a fair few miles. Only the Kenda tyres have been replaced and I still have it until my c2w comes up in June. I still know naff all about bikes so I may be riding a death trap but its done OK.

As an aside I took all the stickers off soon after getting it got chatting to someone and he thought it was a bike in the £700 range - probably knew naff all about bikes like me but I'll take the compliment !

Would I but another one....erm no.

Hope helps


----------



## Vikeonabike (11 Feb 2010)

Jakes Dad said:


> I believe he works for the *Met* Police ... so that would be a yes
> 
> Simon



Met...pluh thiukgjgoaiu t...
No Oi is a counry bumpkn oi is...Cambridgeshire


----------



## Vikeonabike (11 Feb 2010)

Globalti said:


> Do you do looting and pillaging? We have a neighbour we'd like to sort out.



Funnily enough we don't get trouble with our neighbours...Having 15 hairy arsed bearded blokes around for a BBQ and training session with swords axes, spears and the like on a regular basis stops any trouble with neighbours....
So if you fancy a new hobby!


----------



## Muddyfox (11 Feb 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> Met...pluh thiukgjgoaiu t...
> No Oi is a counry bumpkn oi is...Cambridgeshire



Well if your a country copper and not in the Met then my little joke has turned into an Insult ... i do apollogise 

Can we have less info on the bearded blokes and axes etc etc and more about the buxom blondes 

Simon


----------



## Vikeonabike (12 Feb 2010)

Jakes Dad said:


> Can we have less info on the bearded blokes and axes etc etc and more about the buxom blondes
> 
> Simon



Re-Enactment Beverage Delivery Service

http://www.trollsbottom.com/links.html


----------

